# Valetpro poly claybar



## galenthe2nd (Aug 30, 2010)

Where can i get this clay in Ireland or who will ship to Ireland, I have tried to buy this of various online shops (ebay and amazon and valetpro) and no one ships to ROI.. :wall:


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

We do. :thumb:

Alex


----------



## galenthe2nd (Aug 30, 2010)

EliteCarCare said:


> We do. :thumb:
> 
> Alex


Ah perfect!

Wanna PM me a discount code, as a first timer? 

Thanks
-G


----------



## EliteCarCare (Aug 25, 2006)

The discount code is *DW* :thumb:

Alex


----------



## galenthe2nd (Aug 30, 2010)

Ordered..

Cheers.


----------

